

Tell HN: GZIP for Hacker News - mhusby

http://quickhn.appspot.com/<p>I got really tired of it taking forever to load HN when I was on EDGE so I took things into my own hands :-)  Its just a simple proxy using google app engine, but it does gzip the pages.  On a sample page with 103 comments the size went from 140.0K to 29.8K.  All other features are functioning (submit new, upvoting, commenting).<p>The source is on github so feel free to deploy your own: https://github.com/matthusby/HN-Proxy
======
stevenp
Wow. Why on Earth is HN not already being served gzipped? The performance
difference is drastic.

~~~
mhusby
I am not sure on the details, but it has something to do with the server that
they are running. Whatever the server is it doesn't do gzip or ssl, but the
proxy does both :-)

~~~
rick_2047
The server itself is written in arc and as is news.arc, the server was written
to "just work".

------
andrewstuart
You'd think they'd stick a proxy in front of the HN server to compress.

~~~
_delirium
I recall reading a comment from Graham somewhere that one of the goals of the
experiment with news.arc was to show that a "slow" language can serve a high-
traffic website directly, with appropriate optimization and caching in its
design, without having to be "protected" by something like Varnish or Squid in
front of it.

